# RUEMA de Benfica [IM] (24/05/2010)



## Daniel Vilão (26 Mai 2010 às 12:29)

Algumas fotos da RUEMA de Benfica, descoberta por acidente no dia 24 do presente mês.

Estação Meteorológica YOUNG, a mesma marca utilizada na RUEMA da Serra do Pilar.


----------



## AnDré (26 Mai 2010 às 12:38)

Muito bem, Daniel!

Já lá ia alguém com um cortador de relva.


----------



## ac_cernax (26 Mai 2010 às 12:49)

Muito bem! 

Até parece estar em bom estado... excepto esse autêntico "mato" que a envolve.


----------

